# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  زهور مدينتي

## حمادو

بعد ما اخدت فرمان وامر غير قابل للمناقشة  :M (29):   من اخت عزيزة على قلبي في المنتدى انى ابعد عن تصوير متحف التشريح واصور شوية ورد وكده...
المهم اخدت نفسي والكاميرا النهاردة الصبح ونزلت تجولت المدينة وصورت لي ولها ولكم شوية الصور دي.
نتفرج علي شوية بأه لو عجبوكوا ادعوا لها (قلب مصر  :M (37):  ), ولو مش عجبتكم ادعوا عليا انا  :M (37):   :M (37):  
































اتمنى انها تعجبكم وتعيشنا في عالم جميل مختلف عن السياسة والكلاكيع اللى في مصر

----------


## قلب مصر

الله يا حمادو كل الجمال والإشراق الموجود في الورد دا عندك
دا تحفة
بقى بالذمة بتقارن بين التشريح اللي كنت هتجيبهولنا في متحف التشريح وبين الورد الرائع دا  :: 

الورد ليه جماله ورونقه والسعادة اللي بيضفيها على الإنسان برؤيته
بجد مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى على الصور الرائعة وفي انتظار الصور التانية بإذن الله 
وتقبل مني كل الورد دا هدية ليك  :f:   :f:   :Rose2:   :Rose2:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## حمادو

> الله يا حمادو كل الجمال والإشراق الموجود في الورد دا عندك
> دا تحفة
> بقى بالذمة بتقارن بين التشريح اللي كنت هتجيبهولنا في متحف التشريح وبين الورد الرائع دا 
> 
> الورد ليه جماله ورونقه والسعادة اللي بيضفيها على الإنسان برؤيته
> بجد مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى على الصور الرائعة وفي انتظار الصور التانية بإذن الله 
> وتقبل مني كل الورد دا هدية ليك


ماله التشريح يعني ياقلب مصر ؟؟  :M (13):   ما هو فن جميل برضه وفيه الوان حلوة  :M (33):  

وعلى فكرة المدينة اللى انا فيها بتطلع دايما الاولى بعد المدن الهولندية في مسابقة الزهور كل سنة...وفي سنة 2005 اخدت جايزة اجمل مدينة فيها زهور على مستوى اوربا كله وسبقت هولندا كمان... ان شاء الله اصور ليكي المسابقة وتشوفي ازاي المدينة كلها بلا استثناء بتكون كلها زهور وريحتها جميلة ومشرقة..
وعندك حق والله الورد من الحاجات الجميلة قوي اللى بتعطي سعادة ورجاء مني لكل عضو انه يحط ولو وردة واحدة بس عنده في الاوضة..اكيد احساسه هايتغير.....

انا اللى اشكرك ياقلب مصر لانها كانت فكرتك
واهديكي كل الورد اللى فوق 
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## أم أحمد

وبعدين معاك بقي يا حماااادو
مالكش دعوة يا فندم بورد هولندا
ده لا يعلي عليه اصلااااااااا
دي هولندا بلد الورد يا فندم



لا بجد مجموعة رائعة من الورد
فعلا تدخل علي النفس الراحة وتشرح الصدر
جزاك الله كل خير
وكل ربيع وانت طيب

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

سبحان الله على جمال الورود .

ماشاء الله يا حمادو صور جميلة .. الورود شكلها يفتح النفس صراحتاً ..

الصورة الرابعة يا حمادو جدا جدا جميلة .. في الحقيقة التصوير والالوان والشكل .. كلها متناسق تسلم ايدك والله .

والصورة السادسة .. وكل الوردو الصفراء .. جميـــــــلة جدا  .. 

والوردة السابعة يا حمادو .. جدا رقيقة وعجبتني جدا  .. تسلم يا اخي .

ولا اقول ايش عن الطرق الي كله ورود ..  ::sorry:: 


تسلم يا حمادو .. بجد صور رائعة .

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل حمادو 

بجد مش عارفة أقولك ايه علي جمال الصور .....
روعة روعة ياحمادو ....
رجعالك تاني مع مجموعة صور لورود في المدينة الي كنت ساكنة فيها ....
لكن أوعي تفتكر أنها من تصويري ......
الشكر لك علي تصويرك الرائع وعطر الزهور الندي الذي أنعش هذه الأوراق .....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## حمادو

> وبعدين معاك بقي يا حماااادو
> مالكش دعوة يا فندم بورد هولندا
> ده لا يعلي عليه اصلااااااااا
> دي هولندا بلد الورد يا فندم
> 
> 
> 
> لا بجد مجموعة رائعة من الورد
> فعلا تدخل علي النفس الراحة وتشرح الصدر
> ...


يعني انا كنت لسه باقول اهو ان هولندا مشهورة بالورد وكده...يعني ماقلتش حاجة غلط
يقوم دا يبقي مصيري في النهاية؟؟
هههههههههه
بس بجد هولندا ماشاء الله عليها ممتازة في كل شئ...طبيعة وهواء وناس وكل حاجة...
اشكرك على المرور الجميل
تقبلي تحياتي واتفضلي الورد دا هدية مني ليكي

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> سبحان الله على جمال الورود .
> 
> ماشاء الله يا حمادو صور جميلة .. الورود شكلها يفتح النفس صراحتاً ..
> 
> الصورة الرابعة يا حمادو جدا جدا جميلة .. في الحقيقة التصوير والالوان والشكل .. كلها متناسق تسلم ايدك والله .
> 
> والصورة السادسة .. وكل الوردو الصفراء .. جميـــــــلة جدا  .. 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
فعلا الورد جميل جدا جدا والاجمل من الصور فعلا رؤيته وريحته كمان...كمان فيه حاجة مهمة قوي فيه, ان طوال شهر الخريف والشتا الحياة بتكون ظلمة جدا وفي احسن الاحوال بتكون رمادي...كل اشكال الحياة النباتية بتموت وبيجي ليكي احساس انك في بلد مهجور...بس لما يبدأ الربيع وتبدأ الحياة تدب تاني في الاشجار بتحسي بفرحة عجيبة دخلت على قلبك بدون استئذان...

اشكرك على المرور واتفضلي الوردة دي هدية مني ليكي بس درجة نقائها معلش مش كبير لاني صورتها من بعيد

----------


## حمادو

> *الأخ الفاضل حمادو 
> 
> بجد مش عارفة أقولك ايه علي جمال الصور .....
> روعة روعة ياحمادو ....
> رجعالك تاني مع مجموعة صور لورود في المدينة الي كنت ساكنة فيها ....
> لكن أوعي تفتكر أنها من تصويري ......
> الشكر لك علي تصويرك الرائع وعطر الزهور الندي الذي أنعش هذه الأوراق .....
> لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....
> 
> ...


الاخت الغالية العزيزة ليلة عشق.

الله يخليكي يارب على الكلمات الرائعة.
وفي انتظار الصور ان شاء الله
وياريت كمان في انتظار انك تعملي دورة في الردود لاني بصراحة محتاجها قوي قوي قوي  :M:  

وتفضلي منى الوردة دي ليكي

----------


## زهره

اولا لو انتي لي مصوره فاانت مصور رائع وشاطر
ثانيا مجموعه حلوه جدااااااااااااااااااا
وخصوصا الورود الصفر 
انا لو عايشه في مكان في كميته الورد الجميله دي عمري ما افكر اني امشي منه خالص
عندها حق قلب مصر انها تقولك صور الورود دي
بجد انت اناس جميل اوي 
شكرا لك

----------


## حمادو

> اولا لو انتي لي مصوره فاانت مصور رائع وشاطر
> ثانيا مجموعه حلوه جدااااااااااااااااااا
> وخصوصا الورود الصفر 
> انا لو عايشه في مكان في كميته الورد الجميله دي عمري ما افكر اني امشي منه خالص
> عندها حق قلب مصر انها تقولك صور الورود دي
> بجد انت اناس جميل اوي 
> شكرا لك


اشكرك يا زهرة على الكلام الجميل دا...انتى اللى جميله علشان شفتي الجمال في الصور دي, والحمد لله ان قلب مصر اعطتني الفرمان دا والا كنت نسيت اصور الورد

والله يا زهرة انا اللى مصور الصور دي....انا عارف انه صعب اننا نصدق حاجة زي كده, وانا شخصيا لو شفت حد بيقول انه هو اللى مصور الصور دي مش هاصدقه. بس بجد والله انا اللى مصورها
الفكرة بس ان انتى بتشوفي احسن صورة انا صورتها للورد, انما لو وريتك الصور المهزوزة والصور اللى واخده اضاءه عاليه هاصعب عليكي لانى ممكن اعمل 20 صورة لنفس المنظر وفي الاخر ممكن صورة واحدة هي اللى تبقي حلوة....
كمان فيه حاجة مهمة ان الكاميرات الديجيتال سهلت التصوير على الاخر, يعني بتشوفي الصورة قبل ما تصوريها, بخلاف ان امكانيات الكاميرا تخلي صورة العفريت ملاك ههههههههههه
يعني الموضوع اختلف عن زمان ومابقاش امكانيات مصور...دلوقتي بأت امكانيات كاميرا حتى لو هاتصورى صفيحة قمامة...علشان كده فيه كاميرات تصوير بيوصل سعرها لاكتر من 50 الف جنيه مصري

بس دلوقتي عرفتي بأه ليه انا ماردتش على سؤالك بتاع حوار صريح لما قلتي لي ارجع مصر مافيش اجمل منها وكده؟؟؟؟  :M (37):  
انا بحب مصر بس زعلان منها انما مش باكرهها والله...وعلشان كده قررت انى احبها بعيد عنها احسن ما اكرهها وانا فيها.....
يالا طولت عليكي
خدي الوردة اللى لسه هاتفتح وتبتسم للدنيا هدية مني ليكي

----------


## زهره

> انا بحب مصر بس زعلان منها انما مش باكرهها والله...وعلشان كده قررت انى احبها بعيد عنها احسن ما اكرهها وانا فيها.....


ممكن استعير منك المقوله دي 
وهي فعلا مقوله مش جمله 
عندك حق كل الحق فيها 
وانا مصدقه انك الي مصور من غير حلفان 
وقبلت الهديه 
تسلم ايدك

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
حمادو....بجد صور تحففففففة...حقيقي انت فنان....

أكتر صور عجبتني بتاعة الأزهار الموف...و بتاعة الأزهار البيضا مع الموف...بجد رووعة...
و كمان الوردة البينك...قد إيه رقيقة...

أنا بعد إذنك أخدت الصور دي عندي....

على فكرة...في فرق بين الزهرة و الوردة...الزهور بتبقى كاملة الأعضاء و بعد كده بتبقى ثمار...زي الأوركيد كده...
أما الورود...ف بيستخلص منها العطر و بتتزرع عشان أشكالها و ألوانها الجميلة بس مش بتبقى كاملة الأعضاء....زي الورد البلدي كده...

حقيقي حقيقي تسلم إيدك....و تسلملنا قلب مصر على الإقتراح الجميل..
*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله ايه الجمال ده يا حمادو 

تسلم ايدك بجد بس عينى وجعتنى عشان مقرب الصورة اوى  من الالوان عينى وجعتنى بس معلش من جمال الورد هسامحك المرة دى

تسلم ايدك بجد وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حمادو

> *
> حمادو....بجد صور تحففففففة...حقيقي انت فنان....
> 
> أكتر صور عجبتني بتاعة الأزهار الموف...و بتاعة الأزهار البيضا مع الموف...بجد رووعة...
> و كمان الوردة البينك...قد إيه رقيقة...
> 
> أنا بعد إذنك أخدت الصور دي عندي....
> 
> على فكرة...في فرق بين الزهرة و الوردة...الزهور بتبقى كاملة الأعضاء و بعد كده بتبقى ثمار...زي الأوركيد كده...
> ...




اولا اشكرك يا زهرة على مرورك مرة تانية وقبولك الهدية...
وفعلا انا باعتبر الجملة دي مقولة ومبدا ماشي عليه, لاني متأكد انى لو كنت قعدت في مصر كان ممكن احساسي بحبي ليها يتغير ..
اشكرك مرة تانية وتالتة ان الصور عجبتك


الاخت شعاع من نور
اشكرك على الدخول والمرور...بجد والله بابقي سعيد لما اشوف اسمك في المنتدى..

نعرفي موضوع الفرق بين الوردة والزهرة فكرني بزميلة في مصر باعتبرها اخت ليا...في مرة كنت قاعدين وشفنا زهرة....لقيتها صرخت في وشى وقالت لي دي مش زهرة, قلت لها وردة؟؟؟ قالت لي غبي, ولا وردة...دي نورة, ومش عارف مين هايطلع من جواها دلوقتي, وبعد كده هايعملوا مش عارف ايه, ودا السبب اللى بيخلي عيون الاطفال توجعهم في الربيع...اصلها ياستي خريجة علوم قسم زهور ونورات...ههههههههه
انتى لما قلتي دلوقتي فيه فرق بين الوردة والزهرة افتكرتها علطول

اشكرك على المرور العطر زي مابيقولوا, واتمنى ان الصور تعجبكم...واتمنى اكتر ان كل الناس تستمتع بالجمال دا وتنسي الخلافات بأه.

تقبلي تحياتي واتفضلي الهدية دي منى ليكي

----------


## حمادو

> ما شاء الله ايه الجمال ده يا حمادو 
> 
> تسلم ايدك بجد بس عينى وجعتنى عشان مقرب الصورة اوى  من الالوان عينى وجعتنى بس معلش من جمال الورد هسامحك المرة دى
> 
> تسلم ايدك بجد وجزاك الله خيرا


يانهار ابيض يادكتورة نسيبة...
والله انا ماكنت اقصد ان حد عنيه توجعه من الالوان, بس صدقيني دي الالوان الحقيقية بكل جمالها كده...انا كل اللى عملتها انى لقطت لها صورة, مابالك بأه بالاصل..
وما بالك بأه بهولندا وازهار هولنداااااااا...بجد دا اللى تقدري تقولي عليه يوجع العين لان المدن كلها تقريبا بتكون في ملحمة الوان جميلة قوي....  :M:  
يالا انا مش هاتكلم عن هولندا تاني  :M (11):  

اشكرك على المرور الكريم...والرد الاجمل.
واتفضلي فرع كامل هدية ... مش وردة واحدة بس  :M (37):

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ العزيز حمادو 

سلمت يداك وسلم تصويرك الرائع الراقي  ......
حقا فنان ومبدع في اختيار الصور التي تقوم بالتقاطها .....
ليست الجودة في الكاميرا فقط ولكن في الدقة المتناهية واختيار المناظر الجميلة التي تقوم بالتقاطها ....
كنت قد وعدتك بالعودة ومعي صور لبعض الزهور من مدينة أبو ظبي ....
وهي من تصوير عضو في أحد المنتديات المشتركة بها .....
قمت بنقلها هنا لنستمتع جميعا بألوان واشكال الزهور الرائعة ......
من ابداع الخالق عز وجل ......
ارجو ان تنال استحسانك ......
اتركك الآن مع الصور ...

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*








url=http://www.upload2world.com][/url]

----------


## ليلة عشق



----------


## ليلة عشق

*لك خالص احترامي وتقديري 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## osha

صور تحفة يا حمادو
بس ياريت لو سمحت صور متحف التشريح برضه ومعاها ازازة كولونيا عشان لو دخت يعني 

تسلم ايديك

----------


## ميمو المصرى

ايه الجمال ده يا حمادو
حقيقى صور هايلة يا باشا
يا سلام لو أنا عايش وسط الورد ده
كنت رسمت لوحاتى بمزاااااج
يالا نصيب هههههههههههههههههه
 :f:   :f:

----------


## bedo_ic

جميل جدا وتصوير رائع
تحياتى
بيدوووووووووووووووو

----------


## حمادو

الغالية ليلة عشق...
تصوير جميل ماشاء الله وخصوصا تصويره للنحل...
صور جميلة جدا ماشاء الله...تصوير على درجة عالية من النقاء والحرفية...

اشكرك جدا جدا على وضع الصور في الموضوع لانها افادتني في افكار كتيرة اعملها ان شاء الله...

تقبلي تحياتي ورجاء ان تتقبلي الصورة دي هدية...انا صورتها من سنة تقريبا

----------


## حمادو

> صور تحفة يا حمادو
> بس ياريت لو سمحت صور متحف التشريح برضه ومعاها ازازة كولونيا عشان لو دخت يعني 
> 
> تسلم ايديك


هههههههههههههههه
يا اوشا بلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاش تشوفي صور من متحف التشريح...
قلب مصر وصلها صورة في رسالة خاصة منى ومن وقتها وهي مابتظهرش في المنتدى خالص....هههههههههههههههه

اشكرك على المرور...ويالا بأه يا اوشا الربيع دخل في امريكا يعني عايزين صور ورحلات جميلة منها...

تقبلي تحياتي اختي العزيزة

----------


## حمادو

> ايه الجمال ده يا حمادو
> حقيقى صور هايلة يا باشا
> يا سلام لو أنا عايش وسط الورد ده
> كنت رسمت لوحاتى بمزاااااج
> يالا نصيب هههههههههههههههههه


يالله يخليك يا ميمو 
وان شاء الله تيجي تعيش وسط الورد ووسط الجمال دا...
ولو ماجيتش ياعم ابقي اشتري شوية ورد وحطهم عندك في الاوضة هايدوك احساس عالي ... اصل الورد بيعلي...ههههههههههه

وان شاء الله نشوف اخر لوحاتك الجميلة..
شرفتيني والله ياميمو وسعيد بوجودك هنا
علشان كده اتفضل هدية الوردة المختلفة دي...هي شكلها كده مش دبلانه ولا حاجة...هي نوعها كده, ورقتين نايمين وورقتين مرفوعين كده...

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## حمادو

> جميل جدا وتصوير رائع
> تحياتى
> بيدوووووووووووووووو


اشكرك بيدوووووووووووووو على الدخول والرد والجميل...
وان شاء الله تعجبك الصور كلها.
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## Sanzio

ايه الجمال ده كله 
حقيقي جميل 
ده انا ولا حاجه جمبك بقي على كده 
كنت فاكر نفسي احسن واحد يصور فى مصر  ::   ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  ::$:  

تسلم عدستك بجد 

فى عاية الله ،،

----------


## حمادو

> ايه الجمال ده كله 
> حقيقي جميل 
> ده انا ولا حاجه جمبك بقي على كده 
> كنت فاكر نفسي احسن واحد يصور فى مصر   
> 
> تسلم عدستك بجد 
> 
> فى عاية الله ،،


الله يخليك يا جميل...
الاجمل هو مرورك وتعليقك الجميل...

وعلى فكرة تصويرك ماشاء الله ممتاز جدا وبتختار مناظر قمة في الروعة بتعجبني كلها...
وكمان عجبت زمايلي في الشغل كلهم وكانوا عايزين يكتبوا لك شكر بالالماني بس انا طنشت وهم نسيوا بعد طبعا ما حملوا الصور كلها عندهم...  :M (29): 

بجد تسلم ايديك في التصوير...
وانا متأكد انك لو معاك كاميرا تصوير محترفين هاتطلع منها صور قمة في الروعة.

اشكرك مرة تانية على المرور الجميل واتفضل دي هدية مني ليك
تقبل تحياتي سيدي الفاضل.

----------


## مي مؤمن

الله بجد تحفففففففففففففففففه يا حمادو ما شاء الله عليك بجد فنان وعندك حس وذوق راقي جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
الصور كلها احلى من بعض البيضاء تحفه تحسها كدة تفكرك بصفاء والنقاء والقلب الابيض والموف بتديك امل في الحيا ة ان بكره احسن من انهاردة والاصفر في الموف بتديك سعاده وبهجه اما البينك بتديك احساس الرقه والنعومه والاحمر الحب القوي بجد الورود دي بتعمل سحر ورومانسيه فظيع تسلم ايدك وكاميرتك يا حمادو معلش طولت عليك بس دة من حبي في الورد ومن اعجابي في الصور تحياتي ليك

----------


## سموحة

الصور جميله جدا ياحمادو 
تسلم ايدك حقيقي

اناعمري مش شفت زهور وورود بالجمال دا
يالتوفيق ياحمادو وتنزلنا اكتر واكتر

----------


## حمادو

> الله بجد تحفففففففففففففففففه يا حمادو ما شاء الله عليك بجد فنان وعندك حس وذوق راقي جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
> الصور كلها احلى من بعض البيضاء تحفه تحسها كدة تفكرك بصفاء والنقاء والقلب الابيض والموف بتديك امل في الحيا ة ان بكره احسن من انهاردة والاصفر في الموف بتديك سعاده وبهجه اما البينك بتديك احساس الرقه والنعومه والاحمر الحب القوي بجد الورود دي بتعمل سحر ورومانسيه فظيع تسلم ايدك وكاميرتك يا حمادو معلش طولت عليك بس دة من حبي في الورد ومن اعجابي في الصور تحياتي ليك


الله يخليكي يا مي...
والله الرد دا جميل قوي ونابع من انسانة بتتذوق الجمال...
وفعلا الزهور والورود لهم تأثير السحر على النفوس. ولو كل واحد فينا جاب وردة واحدة بس وحطها جنبه واعتنى بيها هايحس بتغيير كبير قوي في حياته...

اشكرك جدا يا مي...
واتفضلي دي ورده لسه مصورها دلوقتي حالا من الشقة عندي

----------


## ليلة عشق

> 


*
الأخ الفاضل حمادو 

بصراحة الصور كلها أجمل من بعض تسلم ايدك ......
الصورة دي روعة عجبتني جدا ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## مي مؤمن

> الله يخليكي يا مي...
> والله الرد دا جميل قوي ونابع من انسانة بتتذوق الجمال...
> وفعلا الزهور والورود لهم تأثير السحر على النفوس. ولو كل واحد فينا جاب وردة واحدة بس وحطها جنبه واعتنى بيها هايحس بتغيير كبير قوي في حياته...
> 
> اشكرك جدا يا مي...
> واتفضلي دي ورده لسه مصورها دلوقتي حالا من الشقة عندي


بجد حلوة قويييييييييييييي يا حمادو ورقيقه جدا جدا مرسي على الهديه الحلوة دي الي بجد اسعدتني جدا وربنا يخلينا شقتك مرسي ليك خالص يا حمادو على زوقك

----------


## بنت شهريار

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
ماشاء الله عليك حمادو
واختياراتك ممتاززززززززززززززززززة
تسلم الايادى يافندم
كلهم احلى من بعض
بس الصورة اللى ان هديتها لميمو سبحان الله عليها
فيها جمال غررررررريب فعلا
تسلم ايدك اخى الفاضل
فى انتظر المزيد
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## حمادو

> الصور جميله جدا ياحمادو 
> تسلم ايدك حقيقي
> 
> اناعمري مش شفت زهور وورود بالجمال دا
> يالتوفيق ياحمادو وتنزلنا اكتر واكتر


الله يخليكي يا سموحة على الرد الجميل دا...
فعلا الزهور جميلة جدا...وفي الطبيعة لما تشوفيها وسط الخضرة وتشمي ريحتها في كل مكان حتى في البيت, بتحسي احساس تاني خالص وبتلاقي نفسك سعيدة جدا....ساعات باحس ان دي جايزة من ربنا لينا, لان في الشتا الشمس بتطلع الساعة 9 الصبح وتختفي على 2 الظهر لما نكون محظوظين...واوقات تانية بتختفي الشمس بالايام....تخيلي بأه بعد الكآبة والظلمة والبرد دا كله يجي لنا الربيع بكمية الالوان الجميلة دي
احساس مختلف تماما...

اشكرك مرة تانية على الرد الجميل 
واتفضلي نفس الوردة بس بعد مافتحت شوية...ومعلش باه ان الصورة مش واضحة لان ايدي اتهزت شويتين وانا باصورها.

----------


## حمادو

> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> ماشاء الله عليك حمادو
> واختياراتك ممتاززززززززززززززززززة
> تسلم الايادى يافندم
> كلهم احلى من بعض
> بس الصورة اللى ان هديتها لميمو سبحان الله عليها
> فيها جمال غررررررريب فعلا
> تسلم ايدك اخى الفاضل
> فى انتظر المزيد
> ارق تحياتى وتقديرى


 العزيزة على قلبي اختى الفاضلة ليلة عشق.
اشكرك جدا على المرور...
وفعلا الوردة دي كانت غريبة جدا سبحان الله اول مرة كنت اشوف حاجة بالجمال دا..
كان عندي عزومة واصدقائي يعرفوا انى بحب الورد وجابوا لي بوكيه كامل من اجمل انواع الورد وكان النوع دا منهم...
بس ياخسارة الصور طلعت مهزوزة شوية...

اشكرك مرة اخرى على التواجد العطر 


 الاخت العزيزة مي.
الشكر ليكي انك قبلتي الهدية وكنت اتمنى انك تشوفيها في الحقيقة...صدقيني كانت هاتدخل على قلبك سعادة اكتر خصوصا وانتى بتراقبيها وهي بتفتح الصبح وبتنام بالليل....منظر مافيش كلمات او صور تقدر تعبر عنه, حاجة لازم تشوفيها بنفسك..
تقبلي تحياتي


 بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
الحمد لله ان انتى وشهريار كويسين وبخير وكله تمام التمام.
ياريت تبلغيه سلامي
والصورة اللى اديتها لميمو دي بالنسبة لي فعلا اجمل الصور...نوع الزهرة اصلا غريب مش متواجد الا في المنطقة اللى انا فيها بس...وهي على فكرة زهور برية يعني صعب تلاقيها في المحلات....دا غير انها مش موجودة في هولندااااااااااااا ولو هناك يبقوا اخدوها مننا...هههههههههه

اشكرك على المرور العطر الكريم واتفضلي دي هدية مني

نفس الزهرة اللى فوق بس بعد مافتحت خالص وورقها كلها اتفتح

----------


## ريـم

جميل أوي أوي الورد يا حمادو .. 
عجبتني جداً الورود البنفسجية إللي كانت في المجموعة الأولى ..
و كمان الوردة إللي ورقها أحمر و شكله متموج - أكنها مليانة بحيوية و جنون (!) 
و أكتر وردة عجبتني إللي كانت في الصفحة الثانية و لونها أبيض و مزين بالأحمر الهادئ .. 
شكراً على الصور الجميلة دي ..
تحياتي ..

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

ماشاء الله تبارك الله يا حمادو .. صور رائعة جدا تسلم ايدك عليها . :hey:  


عجبتني ألوان الزهور جدا جميلة ماشاء الله  تفتح النفس .. خصوصا الزهرية والبيضاء .. :l2:  

سبحان الخالق.


************

بس هو استفسار صغير يعني .. ::  

من غير زعل طبعا ..!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  

 هيا ليش زهرتي غير زهرات البقية  ::  .. يعني الزهرة حلوة والله العظيم .. بس هيا ليه شبه الكرومب .. وليش هيا الوحيدة الي موش واضحة :Frown:  وليش لونها اخضر  ::  






على العموم انا اهديك وردة لسه مخلصة من رسمها .. بصراحة روعة ؟ ::  



روعة جدا 

7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7


بالرغم من انها لم تأخذ وقت مني لكن حقيقي ابداع


7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7

 :1:  

7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7 











هاااااااااااا ايش رأيك روعة صح ..


هههههههههههههه ارجو انك ما تتضايق مني وحقيقي ماشاء الله عليك فنان ..

في انتظار باقي الصور..

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## حمادو

> جميل أوي أوي الورد يا حمادو .. 
> عجبتني جداً الورود البنفسجية إللي كانت في المجموعة الأولى ..
> و كمان الوردة إللي ورقها أحمر و شكله متموج - أكنها مليانة بحيوية و جنون (!) 
> و أكتر وردة عجبتني إللي كانت في الصفحة الثانية و لونها أبيض و مزين بالأحمر الهادئ .. 
> شكراً على الصور الجميلة دي ..
> تحياتي ..


الله يخليكي يا ريم على كلماتك الجميلة دي وعلى رقتك وعلى كل حاجة جميلة بتطلع منك...
الزهور دي جميلة جدا بس للاسف الشديد (وتقريبا عندك كمان) حصلت اكثر من عاصفة ومن تقلبات جوية قتلت كل الالوان الجميلة في المنطقة اللى انا فيها...
وماتت كل الزهور والورود, بس ان شاء الله اتمنى ان الجو يرجع تاني كويس ووقتها هايرجع للزهور جمالها من تاني..

اشكرك على الدخول الجميل دا


تقريبا والله اعلم ان انا اللى عامل الصورة دي لانها موجودة في المجلد الخاص بالصور اللى انا مصورها...بس بصراحة انا مش فاكر صورتها فين ولا امتى وكمان مش لاقي النسخة الاصلية منها  :M:

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله يا حمادو .. صور رائعة جدا تسلم ايدك عليها . 
> 
> 
> عجبتني ألوان الزهور جدا جميلة ماشاء الله  تفتح النفس .. خصوصا الزهرية والبيضاء .. 
> 
> سبحان الخالق.
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
هههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش يا ايمي بأه ان حظك وقع في الصورة دي...
انا اقولك يا ستي هيا ليه كده 
بس هاوريكي الصورة الاصلية منها وانتى هاتعرفي علطول من نفسك هيا مش واضحه ليه

 اولا زي ما انتى شايفه هيا كانت في حوض ومصورها من بعيد تقريبا من على بعد 5 متر ومش كان معايا عدسة قوية تقدر انها تلقط الصورة...وكان الوقت تقريبا مغرب .... بخلاف ان الصورة طلعت مهزوزة ومش اخدت بالي الا في البيت طبعا.
المهم لما قمت بقطع الورده من الحوض وقمت بمحاولة اضافة وضوح اكبر لها...لقيتها باظت زي ما انتى قلتي ومش طلعت واضحه في الاخر...
يعني الصورة من اولها كانت عامله ليا مشاكل  :M:  :M: 
والحمد لله انى باحتفظ بالصور الاصلية قبل التعديل علشان في بعض الاحيان باقوم باعادة التعديل عليها...بس دي بالذات ماينفعش اعيد التعديل عليها لاسباب كتيرة منها كمان انى لما لقطتها لقطتها بحجم صغير 3 ميجا بيكسل ودا طبعا بيأثر في جودة التعديل النهائي عليها...

اما بأه انها خضراء وعامله زي الكرمبه دا انا ما اعرفش فيه  :M (14): 

وانا مش متضايق ابدا بل بالعكس ضحكت جدا من وردتك الجميلة...
وانا اصلا لما باصور صورة وحشه باقول ان الصورة وحشه ومش واضحه بس حظك وقع فيها وانا بصراحة قلت اهديها لايمي علشان خاطر هيا اختى وهاتستحملني بعكس الغريب اللى ممكن يتضايق  :M (11): 

تقبلي تحياتي اختى العزيزة واتفضلي دي واضحه اكتر وفيها تفاصيل احسن...بس والله انا مش فاكر انا صورتها امتى وازاي ولا فاكر اصلا انى صورتها...يمكن صورتها من سنة !!! الله اعلم

----------


## حمادو

*دى صورة لسه مصورها النهاردة الصبح من البلكونة عندى*

----------


## حنـــــان

دي صور جميلة قوي يا حماود مش عارفة ازاي ماشفتهاش قبل كده!
ما شاء الله تصويرك رائع يا ريتني أعرف اصور زيك (أيوه نظام قر!)
تسلم ايدك ومتشكرين على الصرو الرائعة.

----------


## حمادو

> دي صور جميلة قوي يا حماود مش عارفة ازاي ماشفتهاش قبل كده!
> ما شاء الله تصويرك رائع يا ريتني أعرف اصور زيك (أيوه نظام قر!)
> تسلم ايدك ومتشكرين على الصرو الرائعة.


يا الهى على نظام القر  :Girl (12): 
بجد والله التصوير دلوقتي مش اصبح صعب خالص...
كل المطلوب منك انك تجيبي كاميرا كويسة, ولو فيها عيييييييييب تودي الكاميرا لحد متخصص وهو يصلح العيييييييب...
وكمان تحاولى تجيبي حامل للكاميرا تثبتيها عليه وقت التصوير لان ممكن اهتزاز ايديكي يأثر على وضوح الصورة..
والاهم من دا كله استخدمى البرنامج اللى نازل مع الكاميرا علشان تقدرى تعدلى على الصور...

بس ايه رأيك بأه في الصور؟
 :Girl (25):  :Girl (25): 

من البلكونة

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

روعة يا جميلة الزووووق 0507147176

----------


## aynad

*مجموووعة وروووود فظيعة يا حمادو
بالنسبالي الوروود بتريحيني نفسا 
مستنين صور التشريح في المشرحة مش في المتحف هههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يارب 
وعايزين صور تاااااني*

----------


## حمادو

> *مجموووعة وروووود فظيعة يا حمادو
> بالنسبالي الوروود بتريحيني نفسا 
> مستنين صور التشريح في المشرحة مش في المتحف هههههههههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك يارب 
> وعايزين صور تاااااني*


*الأخ العزيز سمل ودالولياب
هو فيه تصحيح بسيط 
أنا راجل مش بنت 

وبعدين أنت حاطط رقم تليفون من المنصورة؟ هو أنت بتدور على حد هناك ولا إيه؟ 
بارك الله فيك 


ايناااااااااااااااااد
شرفتيني بوجودك الجميل فى الموضوع
والحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك
الزهور دى شئ جميل جدا لما بتظهر وتفتح فى الشوارع بنحس بفرحة شديدة خصوصا بعد شهور الشتا الطويلة الكئيبة.
ومافيش صور تشريح إن شاء الله 
لا فى مشرحة ولا متحف...دا انا اصلا لو حطيت صورة واحدة منهم هاتشال علطول من المنتدى 

سعيد بتواجدك الجميل
وانتظرى الموضوع المصور الجاى إن شاء الله لأنى اشتريت عدسات جديدة للكاميرا
وباذن الله هاطلع بيها صور أحسن بكتير جدا من اللى فاتت
تحياتى أختى العزيزة
*  :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الاخ الفاضل احمد 
سلمت يداك على اختياراتك وجمالها 
ودقه التصوير 
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم
> الاخ الفاضل احمد 
> سلمت يداك على اختياراتك وجمالها 
> ودقه التصوير 
> تقبل تحياتى


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
العزيزة أم البنات
الحمد لله أن الصور عجبت حضرتك

وبمناسبة الزهور
للاسف الشديد المدينة لم تدخل مسابقة الزهور
لأن الأحوال الجوية فى أوربا كلها فى صيف 2007 كانت سيئة جدا اتسببت فى موت الزهور بدرى قبل ميعاد المسابقة


تحياتى أختى العزيزة
*
 :f:

----------


## black flower

كالعادتى مع مواضيعك الى شفتها
مش لاقيه تعليق غير تسلم ايدك
وربنا يحفظك وللاحسن دايما
تصوير رائع وزهور سبحان المبدع

----------


## حمادو

> كالعادتى مع مواضيعك الى شفتها
> مش لاقيه تعليق غير تسلم ايدك
> وربنا يحفظك وللاحسن دايما
> تصوير رائع وزهور سبحان المبدع


*الأخت الكريمة black flower
أنا كمان مش لاقى تعليق على ردك الجميل

أشكرك على الدعاء
وربنا يحفظنا جميعا من كل سوء
وأتمنى أشوف اسمك منّور المنتدى دائما
خالص تحياتى أختى الكريمة

* *وأتمنى انك تقبلى الزهور دي هدية
أنا سميتها أحمد صلاح (على اسم المشرف العام )

*

----------


## سمل ودالولياب

والله جميل هههههههههههههههههه منتظر منك المذيد

----------


## حمادو

> والله جميل هههههههههههههههههه منتظر منك المذيد


ههههههههههههههه
والله يا أخى لما باشوف اسمك فى المنتدى باتبسط
ربنا يسعد أيامك

----------


## noogy

صور جميلة جدا

اعذرنى انى مش برد على مواضيعك بس متابعة ليها كلها وماشاء الله كل الصور احلى من التانية

تسلم ايدك

----------


## حمادو

> صور جميلة جدا
> 
> اعذرنى انى مش برد على مواضيعك بس متابعة ليها كلها وماشاء الله كل الصور احلى من التانية
> 
> تسلم ايدك


*يا أهلا يا noogy
أشكرك على المجاملة الرقيقة...ويكفيني شرف أنه هناك من يتابع موضوعاتى



*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الصور تحفة يا احمد
............معلش 
ازيك الاول.....؟؟؟ ان شا الله تكون بخير،،،،،،،،
كل وردة فيهم بتحكي حكاية .بصراحة تجنن
و عجبت سلمى بنتي جدا و هي بتقولك " تثلم ايدك يا عمو حمادو " معلش السين لسة متظبتطش
و في انتظار المزيد " دي مني انا طبعا "
تحيـــــــــــــــــــــاتي

----------


## حمادو

> الصور تحفة يا احمد
> ............معلش 
> ازيك الاول.....؟؟؟ ان شا الله تكون بخير،،،،،،،،
> كل وردة فيهم بتحكي حكاية .بصراحة تجنن
> و عجبت سلمى بنتي جدا و هي بتقولك " تثلم ايدك يا عمو حمادو " معلش السين لسة متظبتطش
> و في انتظار المزيد " دي مني انا طبعا "
> تحيـــــــــــــــــــــاتي


*يا أهلا يا إيمان

الحمد لله أن الصور عجبتك, وعجبت سلمى كمان
والحمد لله أنها صور بس مش ورد حقيقي والا كان أدهم أكلهم 



خالص تحياتى ومودتى


*

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

سبحان الخالق 

الذي خلق فاحسن فابدع

وتسلم ايد من صور تلك الروائع

تحياتى 

وارجو تقبل مروري

----------


## حمادو

> سبحان الخالق 
> 
> الذي خلق فاحسن فابدع
> 
> وتسلم ايد من صور تلك الروائع
> 
> تحياتى 
> 
> وارجو تقبل مروري


*الشكر ليكي عاشقة النسيم على وجودك الجميل

خالص تحياتى


*

----------


## nariman

*الصور كلها جميله ماشاء الله*
*تسلم ايدك حمادو*
 :f2:

----------


## حمادو

> *الصور كلها جميله ماشاء الله*
> *تسلم ايدك حمادو*


*أشكرك يا ناريمان على تواجدك فى الموضوع

الموضوع دا فكرنى بأيام جميلة جدا فى المنتدى



خالص تحياتى وإحترامى
* :f2: 
 



*من البلكونة*

----------


## asmaaaae

ايه الصور الجامده دى
بجد تحفه اوى
ومناظر جامده جدا ومصور رائع جدا
ياريت تصورلنا صور من دى كتير
والله المفروض تدخلها فى مسابقه علشان اكيد هتكسب
تسلم ايدك
ومستنين صور تانى

----------


## حمادو

> ايه الصور الجامده دى
> بجد تحفه اوى
> ومناظر جامده جدا ومصور رائع جدا
> ياريت تصورلنا صور من دى كتير
> والله المفروض تدخلها فى مسابقه علشان اكيد هتكسب
> تسلم ايدك
> ومستنين صور تانى


*ايه الزيارة الجامدة دي


أشكرك يا أسماء على تواجدك الجميل
الصيف إنتهى والزهور ماتت...إن شاء الله السنة الجاية وعليكي خير.
الدور عليكي أنتى تصورى لنا صور جميلة من تصويرك وعدستك.

وبخصوص المسابقات
فعلا بعض الصور دخلت مسابقة (مش من الموضوع هنا) والحمد لله أخدت جائزة أحسن مصور هاوى فى المدينة عن الصورة دي سنة 2006



وفى 2007 برضه أخذت جائزة أحسن مصور هاوى عن صورة لنفس المنظر.



وداخل نفس المسابقة إن شاء الله لعام 2008 بالصورة دي


دي كلها صور للمكان اللى أنا مقيم فيه
والجوائز بتكون كلها عينية لاننا مش محترفين وإنما هواة.
بس بيتم طباعة الصور على الكروت الخاصة بالمدينة, وكتابة إسم المصور عليها...ودى بتكون الجائزة الحقيقية لينا.


الأخت العزيزة أسماء
فى إنتظار إبداعاتك من الصور المتميزة
خالص تحياتى وتقديري

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الله يا حمادو..بجد الموضوع ده رجعني لذكريات جميلة قوي 

عايزة أقولك إني هلكت ضحك لما شوفت وردة إيمان و تعليقها عليها أول مرة و دلوقتي و أنا بفتح الموضوع تاني ضحكت أكتر من الأول كمان  

الحاجة بقى اللي مقولتلكش عليها إنه وردتي أنا كمان كانت شبه الكرومبة 


لا بجد تسلم إيدك..حقيقي الواحد محتاج كل فترة يعمل ريفريش بصور زي صور الزهور اللي في موضوعك يا حمادو..
ياريت بقى بالكاميرا الجديدة ذات الإمكانيات الجبارة تورينا جمال الورد أكتر 

أنا آسفة إني دخلت الموضوع للمرة التانية بس أختك صاحية من النوم بتدور على ورد 

تسلم إيدك يا فندم..

خالص التحية و دائم الإحترام و الود..

*

----------


## حمادو

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شعاع من نور
					

الله يا حمادو..بجد الموضوع ده رجعني لذكريات جميلة قوي 


* *عارفه يا شعاع؟
 الموضوع دا كل ما حد يشوفه يقول لى رجعنى لذكريات جميلة قوى
 
 الزهور شئ رائع جدا فى حياتنا, بس يمكن مش بنهتم بيها فى حياتنا اليومية بسبب الضغط اللى بنعيشه بشكل دائم.
 
 




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شعاع من نور
					


عايزة أقولك إني هلكت ضحك لما شوفت وردة إيمان و تعليقها عليها أول مرة و دلوقتي و أنا بفتح الموضوع تاني ضحكت أكتر من الأول كمان  


أنا حطيت وردة إيمان خلفية سطح المكتب عندى
وبسببها سمعت تعليقات غريبة جدا من أصدقائى اللى كانوا بيشوفوها







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شعاع من نور
					


الحاجة بقى اللي مقولتلكش عليها إنه وردتي أنا كمان كانت شبه الكرومبة 


ياسلالالالالالالالام
طيب وردة ايميرالد كانت شبه الكرمبة فعلا ..إنما وردتك كانت كرمبة؟

أوك أوك أوك
أنا غلطان إنى وزعت عليكم ورد
لو سمحتى بأه 5 جنيه تمن الورده...و70 جنيه تمن الشحن


أصل أخوكى مزنوق فى 55 جنيه تمن عزومة, وبالمرة كمان يبقى معايا عشرين جنيه فى جيبي زيادة







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شعاع من نور
					

أختك صاحية من النوم بتدور على ورد 


عايز أقولك إنى من يوم ما قريت الرد دا وأنا باحاول أصورلك أوركيد لانى عارف أنك بتحبيه (وإلا يعني مش كنتى هاتكتبى زهرة أوركيد تحت إسمك)
بس أعترف يا شعاع إنى مابعرفش أصور أوركيد


حقيقي صورت أكتر من 500 صورة للاوركيد اللى عندى فى البيت
بس ولا صورة طلعت بالشكل اللى أنا متخيله...يمكن علشان تصوير الاوركيد صعب؟ او يمكن لانى ما أعرفش كلمة السر فى تصوير الاوركيد؟
مش عارف...بس الأكيد إن اللى خلانى اتأخر فى الرد هو محاولاتى اليائسة البائسة الفاشلة لتصوير الأوركيد


على العموم, اخترت ليكي أحسن صورة من الصور الفاشلة اللى صورتها
أتمنى أنها لو ماعجبتكيش, ما تتريقيش عليها


بس الأكيد إنها المرة دي مش شبه الكرومبة
وإنما شبه الكائنات الفضائية




خالص تحياتى وتقديري ومودتى

*

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

سبحان الله ............ عن جد صور رووووووووعه .. وجميله .... شكرا لك.. واتمنى تاتى بكل الصور الرائعه ...

----------


## milly

ماشاء الله المجموعة كلها جميلة 
وعجبتني رابع صورة الي فيها الورد الاحمر طريقة التصوير  حلوة 
وكمان الصورة اللي بعدها لون الورد على الغصن جميل جدا
شكرا لك على المجموعة الجميلة

----------


## حمادو

> سبحان الله ............ عن جد صور رووووووووعه .. وجميله .... شكرا لك.. واتمنى تاتى بكل الصور الرائعه ...


*الأخت الفاضلة زهرة الياسمينا

أشكرك على تواجدك الجميل فى الموضوع
وإن شاء الله أحاول ألقط صور أحسن

وعايز أقولك إنى من يوم ما شفت موضوعك صور شموع, وأنا باحاول أصور الشموع عندى فى الشقة.
بس الأمر مش بالسهولة اللى أنا كنت متخيلها



خالص تحياتى وتقديري

*

----------


## حمادو

> ماشاء الله المجموعة كلها جميلة 
> وعجبتني رابع صورة الي فيها الورد الاحمر طريقة التصوير  حلوة 
> وكمان الصورة اللي بعدها لون الورد على الغصن جميل جدا
> شكرا لك على المجموعة الجميلة


*الأخت العزيزة ميلى

إفتقدناكِ جدا

سعيد بعودتك للمنتدى مرة أخرى, وسعيد بتواجدك فى الموضوع
وأتمنى تمتعينا بتصويرك الرائع

*

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أحمد..
انا دائما بيجئ فى مواضيعك متأخرة أوى معلش..  :2:  بجد الصور ملهاش حل.. ما شاء الله تصويرك جميل وذوقك عالى فى تنقية الصور..  :y: 

الوردة دى عجبتنى جدااااااا.... بجد تحفة يا حمادو.. تسلم أيدك  :f2: 
وبالنسبة للصور اللى دخلت بيها المسابقة رائعة خصوصا التانية والثالثة.. وبالتوفيق السنة دى أن شاء الله .. :Smart:

----------


## حمادو

> أستاذ\ أحمد..
> انا دائما بيجئ فى مواضيعك متأخرة أوى معلش..  بجد الصور ملهاش حل.. ما شاء الله تصويرك جميل وذوقك عالى فى تنقية الصور.. 
> 
> الوردة دى عجبتنى جدااااااا.... بجد تحفة يا حمادو.. تسلم أيدك 
> وبالنسبة للصور اللى دخلت بيها المسابقة رائعة خصوصا التانية والثالثة.. وبالتوفيق السنة دى أن شاء الله ..


*الأخت العزيزة سوما

شرف ليا طبعا تواجدك فى أي موضوع تدخليه

صدقيني الصورة دي واحدة من الصور اللى انا مش فاكر صورتها فين وازاي وامتى

إن شاء الله أول ما افتكر هاقول علطول

والحمد لله ان باقى الصور عجبتك...وادعي لى بأه اخد مركز فى الصورة اللى صورتها للمدينة عن الخريف
الله المستعان


تحياتى وتقديري

*

----------


## sameh atiya

*صور مش حلوة خالص 
شوف صور عدلة وهاتها يا عمونا*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

الوردة دى عجبتنى جدااااااا.... بجد تحفة يا حمادو.. تسلم أيدك  :f2:  

حقا تسلم إيدك يا حمادو
وتسلم إيد اللى صنع هذا الكاميرا 
لكن من صنع هذه اليد
غير الله
سبحانه وتعالى 
الله أحسن الخالقين 
بمعنى الصانعين
أبدع فخلق كل هذه الورود وكل هذه الزهور
وأبدع فخلق هذا الإنسان
واعطاه هذا العقل
ليحاكى ما صنعه الله
ليحاكى العين الآدمية
فصنع العدسة
وليحاكى عقل الإنسان
فصنع الحاسب الآلى
لنرى عبر الإنترنت 
ما صوره حمادو
بكاميرته الرائعة
محملة على حاملها
لنرى
كل هذا الجمال
والذى وراءه خالق
واحد
هو أحسن الخالقين
هو
الله

----------


## رورو قمر

ماشاء الله 
روعــــــــــــــــــــــــــه 
صور تفتح النفس  و الوانها منعشه  :;): 



من حلاوة الورد اللي عندكم هجيلي إكتأب نفسي يسبب في الانتحار   :Ouch: 

ماعندنا ولا ربع وردة مثل اللي عندك 

و قال ايه انا مصورة كم صورة للورد و فرحانه بيهم 
لازم اقوم احذفهم تجي ايه جنب اللي انت مصورهم   :O O: 


ماشاء الله عليك 
فنان و الله 
تعجبني الطريقه اللي انت مصور بيها مقرب مررررة من الوردة

----------


## خشاف



----------

